

What is Redis? - evanx
https://github.com/evanx/vellum/wiki/redis_intro

======
Gyonka
I've never used Redis but have been meaning to give it a try. Since it's in-
memory, what are the biggest kinds of systems you can set up with it? I would
imagine it gets tricky to scale after a point?

~~~
itamarhaber
Nothing tricky about scaling it - you can use client- or proxy-based sharding
as well as the experimental v3 that provides clustering out of the box.

